# Why do apartments have such stupid policies?- RESOLVED



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, hi, I'm new. Nice to meet you all  Now, could I possibly get some advice? Here's the situation:

For years and years, I lived with a group of five cats (and a dog) whom I loved very much. In January 2005, my mom and stepdad got a divorce and my mother and I moved in with my grandmother. She lived in an apartment that did not allow any pets whatsoever, so we had to leave all of the critters behind (the most heartbreaking thing I have ever endured). Four of the cats went to the Humane Society, because that jerk didn't want them. We lived in the apartment for the better part of a year, and last year in October or so, we moved into a new apartment that does allow cats, so we're going to adopt one  I can't WAIT.

Yesterday, my mom comes back with a letter from the office (you know, the apartment administration) stating some of the pet policies. $100 deposit, spay/neutered, typical stuff. However, they want all cats declawed 8O I am extremely against declawing and so now I don't know what to do. We're going to talk it over with the administration, see if something can be worked out, because I really want a cat, but not at the cost of taking away the kitty's claws!

Why must all apartments have such stupid policies regarding pets?!

Sorry about the venting, but this is extremely frustrating :x Do you think I should just not get a cat if we can't reach a compromise? My mother suggested perhaps looking for a cat that was already declawed, but I'd rather not be restricted on the cat I choose, you know what I mean?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

The pet policies like this are because of people less caring and considerate than you. People that let their pets destroy the place they live in, whether it's peeing or pooping all over the place, chewing things up or infesting the place with fleas and ticks. It's not a PET problem, it's a PEOPLE problem. A responsible owner could live in a one-bedroom apartment with a Great Dane and not wreck the place, but an irresponsible one could render a 4-bedroom house unliveable with a 2-lb. Chihuahua.

I've run into the same thing here. I love Pit Bulls and want one really bad, but the complex I live in won't allow me to have one here. Why? Because someone else came along and ruined it for me long ago with their stupidity. It sucks big time, but the landlords have every right to make any rules they like. That won't change until someone discovers a cure for stupid, I guess.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I moved twice last year, so I know exactly what you're going through.

Most people who don't have cats, and even some who do, have no idea what declawing involves. I just explained it to someone yesterday and she was shocked! You'll probably get a lot of links to sites which explain it, and perhaps you could print one out to show the manager. Perhaps if they have a kind heart, they'll reconsider. But there are many cats in shelters who have been declawed, so maybe it wouldn't narrow down your choice too much if that's what you have to do.

Lots of places in San Diego require up to $500 for cats AND an additional monthly pet rent, so it could be worse! :x 

Good luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

OK....I'll give you the first website on declawing...

http://www.declawing.com/

I think your best alternative is to get a cat that is already declawed. There are often many of them available. Do an advanced search on Petfinder to see what may be available in your area. It may take a bit longer to find the perfect kitty, but it's the right thing to do....


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

> I think your best alternative is to get a cat that is already declawed. There are often many of them available....It may take a bit longer to find the perfect kitty, but it's the right thing to do....


 I whole heartedly agree!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Okay, here is a link to pictures of a declaw surgery. It is VERY graphic, so if you get upset at things like this, I wouldn't reccomend looking at this site! It actually has pictures of them cutting off the claws. :yikes Maybe if you show the landlord this, but I think his mind is made up and he isn't going to change. Adopt one from the shelter that is already declawed.
http://community-2.webtv.net/stopdeclaw/declawpics/
edited to add link!


----------



## andylo (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow... thanks for the website. It really wild open my eyes.

I have always thought the claw is like a toe nail. I can only imagine how painful it is to a cat!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Most people just don't know. Before I researched this, I was going to get my cat declawed, thought it was a simple thing!  Glad I could help!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I also second the opinion to try and adopt a cat that is already declawed. My kitty came from the humane society and had been declawed by the previous owners. I hate the thought of declawing, but do find it kind of nice that I don't have to deal with all of the scratching issues that could have possible came up. 

It may take you longer to find a cat, and it will most likely be an adult but its possible.

You can look on petfinder.com and there are little paw icons next to the cats who are declawed.


----------



## midnightsky (Oct 2, 2006)

I ran into this problem as well. Talk to them and ask if soft paws could be used instead. I did this and after explaining what they were, the landlord agreed to let me use them instead of declawing. He even changed his policy to declawing or soft paws.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, all of you.

Just to be clear, I under no circumstances will declaw a cat anyways. There is not a chance. We haven't got around to talking this over with them, but we will soon. If they're fair people, they will allow me to present my case and show them what declawing REALLY is. It is either they let off on that rule (perhaps change it entirely; I don't want other people declawing their cats just because their apartment policy says so), get a cat that is declawed already, or none at all. We'll see how it goes.

I apologize for being such a nuisance, but what is soft paws?

Thanks for everything again. You guys are really helpful.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I hope you get them to change the policy. I can understand where they are coming from when they create these types of policies - but I can't see requiring someone to pay for a surgery on their animal just to let them live there.

Anyway - the soft paws are basically plastic nail caps that are glued over the cat's nails. They can retract them normally and are still capable of physically "scratching" something, without doing the damage that sharp nails would do.

Most vets will apply them for you, but I think they're very easy to do at home (and much cheaper!)


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

www.softpaws.com


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Nanook, what is the difference between the site you posted and http://www.softclaws.com/? Are they the same product?

Ariel's had Soft Claws on for four or five months now since she picked up a nasty habit of clawing the chairs after being well-behaved for three years. I'm sort of mixed about them. Obviously they're a better alternative than having my chairs destroyed since we would never declaw them, but I found that she has a tendency to get loops of string from the upholstery caught around the edged opening of the nail cap, and fortunately we've been home each time to free her. 

They _are_ super easy to put on yourself... the only complaint I have (maybe I got a dud batch) is that I find it takes a whole tube of glue to apply ten caps. So I had to reorder glue, since 40 caps only came with two sticks.

We'll probably keep them on her though, at least until she breaks her chair habit. 

Good luck with your negotiations and kitty search!


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Good news  We talked to the apartment and they would allow the Soft Claws as an alternative to declawing!

Went to the Humane Society, looked around, and as all of us do, fell in love. Affectionate orange seven-month old baby boy  He has to be neutered still (not sure why he wasn't already, but I guess he came in pretty recently and the interviewer said a lot of people had been looking at him :? I'm like, 'uh, no. He's my baby now.' Y'all know how that goes, right?) So I guess they've got him on the schedule for sometime next week and we should be bringing him home a few days after that!  Ah, the joys of adopting kitties!

Felt bad, though, because there was this absolutely sweetheart of a cat, black long-haired eight year old female, and I wanted to take her too, because she was obviously having trouble finding a home (I could tell because she was marked down, which was really sad to me...Hope the poor girl finds a home soon!)

Sorry for the entire story, but this is exciting. I also apologize if this is posted after the thread's 'expiration' date, for lack of a better word.

EDIT: Oh, duh, I know what I forgot! Thanks to you all again, you have no idea how helpful you are!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so happy for you! I can't wait to see pictures!

:yellbounce :jump :wiggle :smiles 

P.S. There's no "expiration date" - thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Congrats Jaya on your new kitty and also on convincing the apartment managers about not declawing...awesome job! Can't wait to see some pics..I love orange & white kitties (and black ones too!)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great news, congrats  . If you can get two cats (maybe that black one :wink: ) they could keep each other company. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks you guys (and gals, but you know what I mean!)  

Oh, trust me, as soon as he gets here, there will so be pictures. He's too cute to keep to myself!

DesnBaby-Oh I wish they'd budge on those rules, but no such luck! I will just have to keep an eye on her and maybe bring her a special treat if them slackers (just kidding! They're just taking a LONG time finishing with my baby boy!) at the Humane Society allows it.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations!
Good for you for talking to the landlord. Now he/she may even suggest soft paws to the next tenant instead of declawing.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

I certainly hope so!

So, Mac came home today  He's already gained himself several nicknames, such as Big Mac, Big Mac with Cheese, The Cheese Man, and several other things. We have discovered him to be a total pig, as he has eaten so much today and continues to try and eat more! He was neutered just today, but they allowed us to take him home, and though he was sleepy there, he certainly was vocal on the way home and he's very curious about the apartment now (but who wouldn't be?) We've had a slight problem with scratching the furniture, but it'll be okay when the caps go on, probably tomorrow. He's already let us start petting him again and he's used the litter box without any trouble. I can tell he's going to be PERFECT for us once he gets used to being here.

Thanks you all so much for your help, it's so much more real now that he's here. Pictures will be coming soon!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Congrats on bringing your baby home. Sounds like he's settling in well after such a short time.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yippy, he's home!!  
Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I have the wrong cat. I don't why, or how I started thinking that, but I think he's not supposed to be my cat. I really don't know what to do now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, No.  

What's wrong? I had a million questions when I first brought my kitty home, and it was just a matter of her adjusting.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm...not exactly sure. He's a great cat, but I don't know. It's a really weird feeling. It's not that I'm not used to having a cat around, it's something else. Maybe I expected something else, I'm just not sure.

I'm really sorry to be so whiny, but this is really freaking me out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I was kind of sad that Cinderella wasn't a "lap" cat or cuddly, but her other qualities more than make up for it. And my new kitty of three weeks (today!) is still settling in, and isn't acting _exactly _how I expected, but she cracks me up, and there's something different every day.

Maybe you just need a little more time.


----------



## Jaya (Aug 2, 2006)

I love your cats' names, by the way  They sound absolutely adorable.

Probably. I'm not as upset now, and don't really know why I was before. Guess I'm not used to dealing with cats anymore, and I'm so afraid he's going to get into something bad. He's starting licking any plastic grocery bags in the house, and I'm afraid he's going to start eating them :? He gets 'mad' when they're taken away.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, I can't imagine my life without them now, and I haven't even had my first cat for a year yet. :luv 

Other members have posted that it's o.k. to let kitties play with plastic bags, just snip the handles so they don't get caught in them. I think if they lick their own bums, there really can't be much worse on the bags. :lol:


----------

